# 3 adult female rats, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Contact details: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue, apply via the website Home - Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue or email [email protected]
Location: Southampton
Animal / Breed: Rats all top ear
Number: 3
Sex: Female
Age(s) (give date of birth where known): 5-6 months old
Name(s): Sif, Frigga and Freya
Colours: Black Hooded, Agouti Hooded
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Our rescue offered space to these girls originally from Animals in Need
Temperament: Nervous, dislike handling. Never bitten.
Medical problems: None, health check will be done prior to rehoming
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: This girls to be rehomed within Hampshire is possible. Transport is available although collection is preferred. Please email to discuss.
Other: These girls are to be homed to an experienced home only. Must go with other more confident does, they have intro'ed easily with our neutered group and are slowly gaining confidence. Sif is most squealy, Frigga is most flighty and Freya is coming round the quickest.

These beautiful girls are starting to become a little nosy, just a little. Their rehabilitation will take some time but I am confident they will make lovely pets.

Sif









Frigga









Freya


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These girls had a bath yesterday and coped very well indeed! They have come on nicely and, although handling is not their favourite past-time at the moment they are easier to pick up. they will tolerate being picked up once or twice now before squealing.

They also had their claws clipped with no biting and minimal scratching (but most rats will squirm).

We still want them to go with other does, but will consider the more beginner homes for them (assuming an already established group)


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These girls have had no interest at all.

Their confidence has grown a lot, Sif is now one of the first rats to the door of the cage for treats. They freerange with our rats and are no problem to get out and put back.

We would consider letting them go to a home with no rats (rather then to go into an existing group) , provided that home has had previous rat experience. Or a beginner home with a current group for them to bond with.

These girls are gorgeous and deserve a nice home to settle in.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

The girls have not been all that keen for freerange up til now. They usually stay in the carrier. But I wonder if its because the litter is more interesting? Spot the girlies?










Freya enjoyed an adventure on her own though









These girls remain on the shy side although a lot more confident then when they first came to us. They need a good home to fully bring them out of their shell.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These girls are homed!


----------

